# Newbie, just bought from Naps. Am I fucked?



## bobdaniel1059 (Feb 4, 2022)

23, been training for 5 1/2 years. Finally tired of plateauing, I decided to try gear for the first time. Literally had no idea what I was doing, did some cursory research, and found Napsgear. Ordered Geneza Test E and Geneza Nolvadex. After doing more research, I realize that most people on here trash on Naps. I already paid them. Should I not even bother using the gear? Is there any chance it's somehow legit?


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 4, 2022)

Sorry no one answered you vro... they weird about roid sourcing questions I guess? Or they just actually don't fucking know lol.... its easy to find tho do some more research.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 4, 2022)

Listen, the beef with Naps....or my beef, anyway, is that they have always been known to be Selective Scammers. If you aren't sure what that is, research and you will figure it out. That, and their lack of security when it comes to their customers info. 

There was a breech and the names and addresses of their customers were published on the World Wide Web for all to see. 

As far as their products are concerned I may be mistaken but I thought they had been testing out pretty well for the most part? You can check out anaboliclab.com(shit...i can't remember if that is the url? If not ask around at meso) and see how their products tested. HPLC testing is the end all.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 4, 2022)

It's just a roll of the dice. Bunk? Overdosed? Underdosed? Your guess is as good as anyone else's.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 4, 2022)

They’re run by Moldovan organized crime and one of the reps threatened to send hot packs filled with AAS raws to people and get them arrested.

They’ve had massive data breaches in the past and customers had their names and information released online.

Even if their gear is good, I wouldn’t buy from them with _your_ bitcoin.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> They’re run by Moldovan organized crime and one of the reps threatened to send hot packs filled with AAS raws to people and get them arrested.
> 
> They’ve had massive data breaches in the past and customers had their names and information released online.
> 
> Even if their gear is good, I wouldn’t buy from them with _your_ bitcoin.



Their Tren is the fucking bomb tho

Or motor oil
Not sure yet




I wouldnt pin that into YOUR glute, let alone mine


----------



## Yano (Feb 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> They’re run by Moldovan organized crime and one of the reps threatened to send hot packs filled with AAS raws to people and get them arrested.
> 
> They’ve had massive data breaches in the past and customers had their names and information released online.
> 
> Even if their gear is good, I wouldn’t buy from them with _your_ bitcoin.


Your not far off unless he's moved LOL wayyyy back , 2000'ish everything came from Slovenia can't say it was all garbage but the delivery time blew things that got broke or lost were too bad so sad and international just blows. Cock sucker is my best opinion of him/them.


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 4, 2022)

Nap / Erowid strikes again. Theyre the easiest to find, and also sketchy as hell. Basic test or deca? Probably be ok. Primo or anavar? Not a chance in hell tbh.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 4, 2022)

How much research did you actually do?


----------



## wallyd (Feb 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Their Tren is the fucking bomb tho
> 
> Or motor oil
> Not sure yet
> ...


Is that seriously labeled as tren?! Is it just the pic or does it look that bad in person?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 4, 2022)

wallyd said:


> Is that seriously labeled as tren?! Is it just the pic or does it look that bad in person?


Nope it was really tren from naps


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 4, 2022)

wallyd said:


> Is that seriously labeled as tren?! Is it just the pic or does it look that bad in person?


You really didn’t much research at all


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

wallyd said:


> Is that seriously labeled as tren?! Is it just the pic or does it look that bad in person?



Like @RiR0 said
That's actually their Tren
Ask any brewer why their oil is black, easy answer 
@Jet Labs


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You really didn’t much research at all


Wally isn't the OP. @wallyd has been around forever. He's heard lots of Naps stories. Though he may have missed the tren pic that was circulating. 
Wally also knows the most famous Naps rep off all time.....Italianmuscle.


----------



## Dex (Feb 4, 2022)

bobdaniel1059 said:


> 23, been training for 5 1/2 years. Finally tired of plateauing, I decided to try gear for the first time. Literally had no idea what I was doing, did some cursory research, and found Napsgear. Ordered Geneza Test E and Geneza Nolvadex. After doing more research, I realize that most people on here trash on Naps. I already paid them. Should I not even bother using the gear? Is there any chance it's somehow legit?


How has your training been? It takes about 5 years to learn how to lift/eat/rest properly. 23 is a bit young to plateau. Post a pic or some measurements and lifts.


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Like @RiR0 said
> That's actually their Tren
> Ask any brewer why their oil is black, easy answer
> @Jet Labs



Ummmmmm not sure exactly what my part to play is here?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Ummmmmm not sure exactly what my part to play is here?



Why would Tren be that black during Brewing?


----------



## Dex (Feb 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why would Tren be that black during Brewing?


Because Black Tren Matters.


----------



## beefnewton (Feb 4, 2022)

I did the exact same thing about ten years ago when I started.  I bought Naps and then immediately ran across an overwhelming amount of "don't buy Naps" information.  I never even used it and then turned right back around and bought Sciroxx and PSL.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I did the exact same thing about ten years ago when I started.  I bought Naps and then immediately ran across an overwhelming amount of "don't buy Naps" information.  I never even used it and then turned right back around and bought Sciroxx and PSL.


All of PSL’s gear tests well because if it doesn’t they just change the result.


----------



## Yano (Feb 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why would Tren be that black during Brewing?


Using the oil from the french fry machine as carrier ,, for body and aroma !!


----------



## wallyd (Feb 4, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Wally isn't the OP. @wallyd has been around forever. He's heard lots of Naps stories. Though he may have missed the tren pic that was circulating.
> Wally also knows the most famous Naps rep off all time.....Italianmuscle.


That pic that was posted seriously looked like it could’ve been motor oil!! I was just curious if it looked that bad in real life?!  Me & IM have went round & round before but I don’t remember it being over Naps. I do know it was over another lab that popped up & had a short life span at AB. Lol! I’ve heard many stories about Naps, that’s a hard pass for me.


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why would Tren be that black during Brewing?



I'll pick "Too much heat" for $300 lol.


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 4, 2022)

Dex said:


> Because Black Tren Matters.



Oh jeezbus I just spit up coffee all over myself lol. That way fucking hilarious brother


----------



## yachtson (Mar 2, 2022)

I know I'm a bit late to the party here but have recent experience that would be beneficial for future readers with the same question. 

*Key Points:*
- The gear I have purchased from them is without a doubt, legit. Cannot speak for all suppliers on their site.

- I'm pretty sensitive to estrogenic side effects, and a few weeks in when my nipples started to get sensitive and a little puffy I instantly upped my AI and bought more from that manufacturer -- LOL.

- Most complaints I hear are from people who used international shipping and wait a long time or never get their order. I pay more for US Domestic suppliers and to me it's worth the extra cost. 

- I once placed an order for Clomid, Nolvadex, Aromasin, Anavar, and HCG from Beligas on naps. When the order came it was missing the HCG. Reached out to naps, they refunded me and gave me free shipping on my next order.

- They have a lot of manufacturers on their site, it's important to take your time and look at feedback from people who have actually used the same manufacturer and product in the past. Don't blindly get advice from some veteran who has never used a manufacturer you're looking for info on. 

- Don't look at reviews on naps as they are generally just happy people that their shipment arrived and "looks good" but rarely do people post after they ran their cycle. You want reviews on people who used that manufacturer and achieved what they were looking for from using it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> I know I'm a bit late to the party here but have recent experience that would be beneficial for future readers with the same question.
> 
> *Key Points:*
> - The gear I have purchased from them is without a doubt, legit. Cannot speak for all suppliers on their site.
> ...




Glad you feel happy with your purchase.  

Most of us don't take any kind of feelings or gainz as any sort of proof the gear is good. Hplc testing is king. 

We don't trust him because he has literally bought off forums to ban the guys who leave bad reviews.  Do you really think they would allow bad reviews on a site they run lol? Of course not, so any reviews left on his site are garbage.  He also paid for a shit fuck ton of fake reviews to be posted and got caught using the same pictures and background. 

Not shitting on you, glad you are happy with your purchase.  This was posted in the interest of other who might come across this.


----------



## MPM (Mar 2, 2022)

Okay here's my thoughts....I've used Naps, Alinshop, and others way back in the day.  Did I get real gear?  Yes BUT it was overpriced and always gave me the worst pip ever.  I never personally was scammed but I do know others who were.  IMO scammers are 10x more common these days with social media but that also means scammers are weeded out faster.  I would no longer order from places like Naps given their reputation.


----------



## yachtson (Mar 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Glad you feel happy with your purchase.
> 
> Most of us don't take any kind of feelings or gainz as any sort of proof the gear is good. Hplc testing is king.
> 
> ...


I specifically said don't look at reviews on naps for gear you are looking at on naps lol


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> I specifically said don't look at reviews on naps for gear you are looking at on naps lol


It didn’t just happen on his site it’s happened on damn near every forum naps is on. 
It even happened on Meso.

Naps also threatened to dox people and send them hot packs and rat on them.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes..../Thread


----------



## yachtson (Mar 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It didn’t just happen on his site it’s happened on damn near every forum naps is on.
> It even happened on Meso.
> 
> Naps also threatened to dox people and send them hot packs and rat on them.


Can you PM me where you're sourcing from these days? I'd like to avoid them in the future.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> Can you PM me where you're sourcing from these days? I'd like to avoid them in the future.


This ain't the move, my guy.

We are not a source board, and this type of solicitation is not a good idea.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> Can you PM me where you're sourcing from these days? I'd like to avoid them in the future.



Do research 
Then research
then when you know whats up
Research again

Dont trust random people on the internet to point you in the right direction my friend

Especially not here, the guys here are awesome
But we dont do source stuff
Just not the scene here


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Their Tren is the fucking bomb tho
> 
> Or motor oil
> Not sure yet
> ...


I have done a lot of stupid shit in my times of pinning.. I’ve pinned out a vial that I could see floaters in it.
But I can rest assure tell you one thing..

 I would not shoot tha shit into
My body…
If it looks as bad in person as it does on pic. Holy fuck Batman..
I’ve had really dark rust colored tren before and I’ve had really light colored amber tren..
But I have never had anything that resembled black tren.


----------



## yachtson (Mar 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do research
> Then research
> then when you know whats up
> Research again
> ...


Naps it is!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 2, 2022)

Wonder how many days now until Naps shows up lol?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> Can you PM me where you're sourcing from these days? I'd like to avoid them in the future.


Sorry buddy I don’t recommend sources. You don’t want me to either. 
I take so much shit it all works for me I don’t even know what’s doing what half the time.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 2, 2022)

yachtson said:


> Naps it is!



good luck with that motor oil


----------



## Donny79 (Mar 2, 2022)

I ordered from naps couple yrs ago and it took a month but I got it


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 3, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> I ordered from naps couple yrs ago and it took a month but I got it


I ordered from them well over a decade ago it should arrive any day now


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I take so much shit it all works for me I don’t even know what’s doing what half the time.


I see we have things in common!!
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙


----------



## RISE (Mar 3, 2022)

I ordered "Geneza" gear from naps before and all the labels were handwritten like a 7 yr old wrote them....


----------

